# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  الهندى عزالدين يتطاول على مزمل(شاهد المقال )

## على الصغير

*الهندي عزالدين:من هي (فاطمة الصادق الله جابو) وماذا يساوي (مزمل أبو القاسم) في معادلة الصحافة والسياسة طوال العشرين عاماً الماضية
ديك المسلمية..!!
من مهازل آخر الزمان، ومن علامات (الساعة)، أن يصبح "مزمل أبو القاسم" صحفياً يمارس السياسة، ويفتي في أمورها.. بعيداً عن إستاد المريخ..!!
} هذا الذي بدأ هذه الأيام تعلم ألف.. باء.. تاء.. ثاء السياسة بإجراء حوارات صحفية (فطيرة) مع أمين الإعلام بالمؤتمر الوطني الأخ "ياسر يوسف"، وهو يصغره بنحو عشر سنوات، ثم بواسطة المحررة "أميرة الجعلي" يجلس بأدب لا يشبهه إلى الوزير "علي كرتي" ليدرّسه (خفايا) و(أسرار) سياسة السودان الخارجية!! مع أنه لا (خفايا) فيها ولا (أسرار).. ولا يحزنون!!
} لم يلتزم هذا (الوافد) الصمت ويلزم (عطره المفضوح)، لنسكت نحن على سذاجاته المضحكة في عموده (السياسي) الفقير، ومنها أن أشهر انقسام شهده حزب (الأمة) كان بين الإمام "الصديق" والأميرالاي "عبد الله بك خليل"، والصحيح طبعاً أنه لم يحدث إطلاقاً انشقاق في حزب (الأمة) إبان رئاسة الإمام "الصديق" وسكرتارية "خليل"، بل إن الخلاف الشهير والمعلوم للعامة كان بين الإمام "الهادي المهدي" وابن أخيه السيد "الصادق الصديق المهدي"، ما أفضى إلى تكوين جناحين في ستينيات القرن المنصرم أحدهما (جناح الهادي) والثاني (جناح الصادق)، وهذا ما يعرفه رعاة الضأن في خلاء كردفان.
} لكن الذي يستقي معلومات التأريخ السياسي تخطفاً من أفواه الناس، أخذ لعدة أيام متواصلة يتطاول علينا ويحرض علينا كاتبة (مغمورة) أكثر منه جهلاً وسذاجة، جئنا بها من رحم المجهول، والتقطناها من مكب نفايات الصحافة الرياضية إلى مقام صحافة الحقيقة والتنوير والمواجهة الرصينة من أجل الحرية والديمقراطية ودولة الكفاية.. والعدالة والقانون.
} من هي "فاطمة الصادق الله جابو"؟! وماذا يساوي "مزمل أبو القاسم" في معادلة الصحافة والسياسة طوال العشرين عاماً الماضية؟! ماذا يفهم هذا (الوافد) المنتفخ عن ساسة وزعماء هذا البلد غير "كلتشي" و"موسى الزومة" و"بلة جابر" و"ضُفر" و"أكرم الهادي سليم".. و"عبد الله إنجليزي"؟!!
} لقد أخطأ المجلس البريطاني وأخطأ مجلس الصحافة أيما خطأ عندما أضاف اسم هذا (المتدرب) في عالم السياسة إلى قائمة قيادات الصحافة والإعلام في برنامج نظمته في شهر "مايو" المنصرم مؤسسة "طومسون" البريطانية بـ"لندن"، فها هو يستغل تلك الرحلة (الترفيهية) التي اعتذر شخصي عن المشاركة فيها، لأنها ضمت (بعض) من هب ودب، ها هو يستغلها في كتاباته التسطيحية الجوفاء ليحدثنا عن الصحافة والناشرين في بريطانيا..!! وعن (فضيحة) التنصت على هواتف شخصيات عامة في بريطانيا بواسطة صحيفة (نيوز أوف ذا ورلد) لصاحبها "روبرت مردوخ"، مقارناً إياها في رعونة يحسد عليها بما أسماه فضيحة (إضافة فقرة) لعمود المدعوة "فاطمة الصادق الله جابو"، زعمت أنها لم تكتبها بعد إبرامها صفقة (مضروبة) في (آخر الليل) للكتابة في صحيفة رياضية ورد اسمها في زاويتها، ولكي تكتمل الصفقة التي أدارها أحد كبار أقطاب نادي (الهلال) لا بد من إزالة الفقرة، ولما رفضت صحيفتنا (مسح) ما كتبته (الوافدة) الأخرى، في ساعة متأخرة من الليل، أخذت تسيء لصحيفتها التي أطعمتها وكستها وجعلتها شيئاً مذكوراً بين الناس (سلباً أو إيجاباً)!! بعثت برسائل هاتفية إلى أعداء (المجهر) وخصومها الأراذل، تفيدهم بأنها قدمت (استقالتها) من صحيفة السودان الأوسع انتشاراً وأثراً وقيمة!! وأشهد الله العظيم أنني لم أتلق - كمدير عام لهذه الصحيفة -وحتى موعد كتابة هذه الزاوية وبعد مرور (5) أيام على سقطتها المشينة، أي (حرف) استقالة من الكاتبة (المفصولة) "فاطمة الصادق الله جابو"!!
} ونعود لـ (ديك المسلمية) الذي (يعوعي) و (بصلتو يكشنو فيها) - كما يحلو للإمام الصادق المهدي ترديد المثل - ما علاقة فضيحة التنصت البريطانية التي قامت بها (صحيفة) خاصة بهدف السبق الصحفي لتقوم مقام جهاز المخابرات؟ بينما تستنكر المجتمعات في أوربا تطفل الأجهزة الأمنية وتدخلها في حياة المواطن الشخصية، فما بالك بالصحافة؟ بالله عليكم ما علاقة ذاك بهذا؟! وما وجه المقارنة بين قضية إدارية (داخلية)، وصحيفة تتجسس على (ستمائة) مواطن بريطاني في هواتفهم الشخصية؟! ألم أقل لكم إنه لا يعرف الفرق بين "فاروق جبرة" و "فاروق أبو عيسى"؟!!
} أصبح الفنيون والعاملون بصحيفة هذا المتجرئ على وظيفة (رئيس التحرير) في إصدارة سياسية يومية، لا يكتمون ضحكاتهم من كم البدائية والتسطيح في هذه الزاوية المائلة التي تعجز عن إسناد صحيفة، فيسندها لاعبان (محترفان) من (السنترليق) يدفع لهما (دم قلبو) على حساب المحررين المساكين.. فقط لينافس "الهندي عز الدين"..!!
} و"الهندي عز الدين" عصي على المتسولين من (جيوب) إداريي وأقطاب (المريخ)..!! بل هو يصنع الصحف من كد عرق قلمه، لا من مرابحات البنوك وتجارة (الكَسِر).
} و"الهندي عز الدين" لا يتلقى (المكرمات) من إدارات أندية (الخليج).. على حساب الوطن.. وتاريخه.. وقلعته (الحمراء)!!
} نحن لم نضف سطراً لعمود المدعية، ولم نتآمر على المرحوم الصحفي "صلاح سعيد" فنمنع رده المكتوب علينا كما فعل "مزمل"، ليموت الراحل الكبير مفجوعاً بحسرته إثر صدمة (سكر) حادة.. تقبله الله بين الصديقين والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقاً.
} ونحن لم نلق يوماً بابن شريكنا السابق في (الأهرام) و(الصدى) وجارنا في (الحلة)، في حراسات (البوليس) تحت طائلة الاشتباه في جريمة سرقة "ذهب"!!
} يا أخي ملعون أبو (الدهب) الذي يجعلك تنسى عشرة السنين وصحن (الكسرة) و(الملاح) وأيام الفقر والمعاناة وإلى يوم الاشتراك الجنائي في فض الشراكة (المؤامرة) مع مؤسس (الأهرام) - العبد لله الفقير - باني مداميكها.. حرِف حرِف.. ومينشيت.. مينشيت!!
} أرجو أن تلزم الصمت.. فإننا كظمنا غيظنا يومين.. ولكننا لا نحتمل الثالثة..
} والثالثة ثابتة.
> آخر سطر:
قد لا يعلم الموظف الذي سلم الكاتبة (ناكرة الجميل) استمارة لجنة الشكاوى بمجلس الصحافة والمطبوعات، أن موضوع هذه الشكوى لا علاقة له من قريب ولا من بعيد بلائحة وموجهات (لجنة الشكاوى)، وكان الأفضل توجيه المدعية إلى لجنة (أخلاقيات المهنة)!! يا سبحان الله.
} لكنها العجلة.. و(اللخبطة) والمؤامرة !!
} لماذا لا تهديهم إلى سواء السبيل.. سيدي البروفيسور العلامة "علي شمو"؟!



صحيفة المجهر السياسي


*

----------


## diaamahi

*وانا اقرأ المقالى قم بسد انفي من رائحته النتنة يا لكم  الالفاظ القذرة فيه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة diaamahi
					

وانا اقرأ المقالى قم بسد انفي من رائحته النتنة يا لكم  الالفاظ القذرة فيه




عدم قراءته افضل
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

عدم قراءته افضل



222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*لم اعرف الهندي دا إلا بعد ما هاجم القامة مزمل ابو القاسم 
كل من اراد الشهرة يهاجم المريخ الوالي مزمل  
*

----------


## dawzna

*مزمل الليلة في الصدي رد  رد  بميزان الدهب
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*هذا الهندي من أجلى وأعظم وأوضح صور (الإنتهازية الوصولية)..
فقد اقتات من فضلات موائد الحزب الحاكم حتى امتلأت (كرشته) ووجنتاه..
ثم جلس على الموائد فانتفخ تماماً حتى لم يعد هو نفسه يطيق (نفخا)..
ثم تفل في المائدة التي أكل فيها وتنكّر لكل رفقاء دربه واحداً تلو الآخر ..
والآن...
انتفخ أكثر وتورم أكثر .. ولا يرى في الدنيا (واحد صحيح) إلا هو ..
شادوه في برنامج (بعد الطبع) على النيل الأزرق .. 
منتهى الغرور والكبر .. نظرات من أعلى إلى أسفل .. تكلف في الكلام .. نظرات ملؤها الاستحقار لمن أمامه .. يرسم بحاجبيه حرفي M وW بالتناوب..
وفي النهاية عندما ترهف السمع تجده لا يفرق كشأن الكثيرين بين (القاف) و(الغين) فيقول (استقلال) للإستغلال.. والعجيب عندما يريد أن يتحدث عن الاستقلال (بمعنى الحرية) يقول (الاستغلال)..
عجبي
فحقيقة كما قال أخي (لقد أزكم أنوفنا بعفن ألفاظه)..
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*51 في المائة!
* (الذي يستقي معلومات التاريخ السياسي تخطفاً من أفواه الناس أخذ لعدة  أيام متواصلة يتطاول علينا جهلاً وسذاجة، ويحرض علينا كاتبةً مغمورةً، أكثر  منه جهلاً وسذاجة، جئنا بها من رحم المجهول، والتقطناها من مكب نفايات  الصحافة الرياضية، إلى مقام صحافة الحقيقة والتنوير والمواجهة الرصينة، من  أجل الحرية والديمقراطية ودولة الكفاية والقانون، من هي فاطمة الصادق،  وماذا يساوي مزمل أبو القاسم في معادلة الصحافة السياسية طوال العشرين  عاماً الماضية، وماذا يفهم ها الوافد المنتفخ عن ساسة وزعماء هذا البلد غير  كليتشي وموسى الزومة وبلة جابر وضفر وأكرم الهادي سليم وعبد الله  إنجليزي)؟
*العبارات السابقة وردت في مقال كتبه الهندي عز الدين، ناشر إحدى الصحف  السياسية المتعثرة، وأوضحت بجلاء مجى الغيظ الذي يعتمل في نفس الكاتب تجاه  اثنين من زملائه.
* لست ميالاً للحديث عن شخصي ومؤهلاتي، وأحسب أنها معلومةً للكثيرين.
* ولست راغباً في الاقتصاص لنفسي من إساءاتٍ بذيئة، تنطبق عليها مقولة  (كل إناء بما فيه ينضح)، لكنني لن أصمت على الأكاذيب والتخرصات التي وجهها  من لا يحمل الحد الأدنى من المؤهلات المطلوبة في من ينال فرصة التخاطب مع  الرأي العام عبر وسائل الإعلام.
* سأكتب بمداد الحق لأدافع عن مهنةٍ شريفةٍ، يعمل فيها زملاء أجلاء،  اجتهدوا في تأهيل أنفسهم، وسعوا إلى تحسين قدراتهم، فاكتسب بعضهم درجة  الدكتوراه (مثل صديقي الدكتور معاوية دفع الله)، وحظي بعضهم بدرجة  الماجستير، وهؤلاء كثر، أعد منهم ولا أعددهم، لأذكر رمضان، وياسر أبو ورقة،  وعلي الزغبي، وحسن عمر خليفة، وآخرين قد تخطئهم الذاكرة الخربة، ولكنهم لن  يسقطوا من الوجدان السليم أبداً!
* الصحافة الرياضية ليست (مكباً للنفايات) مثلما وصفها الهندي، ولم تكن  كذلك يوماً، ولا أظنها ستكون مستقبلاً، لأنها تحوي عدداً مقدراً من خريجي  أرقى الجامعات، ممن سعوا إلى تأهيل أنفسهم أكاديمياً وعلمياً، ولم يكتفوا  بطول اللسان وقلة الإحسان وبذاءة الحروف.
* اجتهدوا لتنقية المساحات المخصصة لهم من أدران النفوس الخربة، وتجنبوا  ممارسة الشتائم والإساءات ولم نعهد فيهم الحط من أقدار الناس، ولم يعرف  عنهم استخدام نهج التخويف والترهيب للمخالفين في الرأي، ولم يحدث أن لوثوا  أقلامهم النقية بقبيح القول وساقط الإساءات.
* لو أتت مذمة الصحافة الرياضية من كاملٍ، ينتقي عباراته، ويحسن اختيار  ألفاظه، ويجيد التعبير عن مكنونات صدره من دون أن يمارس الإفلاس ويخدش  الذوق العام لقبلنا ما قاله عنها.
* لكنها أتت ممن اختار للفظه العاجز أن يلغ في لجة الهتر والهمز واللمز والشتائم المقذعة كل صباح.
* ولو أتت مذمة الصحافة الرياضية ممن اجتهد لترقية مؤهلاته وتحسين قدراته، لربما قبلنا نقده من باب (رحم الله امرئ أهدى إليّ عيوبي)!
* لكنها أتت من صحافي متواضع القدرات، صفري المؤهلات، يظن في نفسه  التأثير والنفوذ والقدرة على الإصلاح، وهو الذي عجز عن اكتساب أي مؤهلٍ  أكاديمي معقول، في بلدٍ تضم ستين جامعةً أو يزيد!
* حمدنا له أنه سعى بمعونة بعض زملائه لتحسين مردوده الأكاديمي  المتواضع، بالانضمام إلى واحدةٍ من أعرق الجامعات السودانية في مجال تدريس  الإعلام، وفرحنا بمنحه فرصة التعلم في الكبر، بعد أن أدخلته الجامعة  المذكورة إلى ساحتها من بوابة (الناضجين)، وحسبنا أنه سيستدرك ما فاته من  سنوات التعلم، لكنه خيب ظننا فيه، بهروبه من الخضوع للامتحان!
* صدق من قال: يوم الامتحان يكرم المرء أو يهان!
* ذلكم هو الهندي، الذي تحمل سيرته المهنية أرتالاً من البذاءات،  وأطناناً من الشتائم المقذعة، في حق العديد من زملاء المهنة، حيث لم ينج من  سقطاته المدوية عدو ولا صليح!
* من ادعى أنه التقط الزميلة فاطمة الصادق من (مكب نفايات) الصحافة  الرياضية أتى قبل أيام قليلةً سقطةً مهنية غير مسبوقة ولا ملحوقة، بإقدامه  على إضافة فقرات على عمود الزميلة المذكورة، أساء فيها إلى اثنين من  زملائه، متدثراً بأثواب سيدةٍ رأت في ما حدث لمقالها إهانة لها، وحطاً من  قدرها، فرفضته، وطالبت بتصحيحه، لكنه أبى واستكبر، ومارس كذباً رخيصاً  وسقوطاً مريعاً بإصراره على إنكار الواقعة، وادعائه أنه استغنى عن خدماتها،  بل مضى أكثر من ذلك بأن أساء إليها، وامتن عليها، زاعماً أنها تآمرت عليه  (بليلٍ)!
* الأسوأ من ذلك أنه تعمد الإساءة إليها بإشارات عنصريةً، لم يستثن منها  لاعبي المريخ (كليتشي وبلة وموسى الزومة وضفر وأكرم ا)، قارناً اسماءهم  باسم (عبد الله إنجليزي)، والمعنى المقصود مفهوم للكافة!
* لم يطق الهندي تفوق صحيفة (اليوم التالي) على صحيفته المنهارة، فطفق  يسيء إليها ويقلل من قدر رئيس تحريرها، واصفاً إياه بالتعدي على الصحافة  السياسية، ناسياً أو متجاهلاً أنه مارس العمل السياسي في الجامعة، حين تقلد  منصب أمين عام رابطة الطلاب الاتحاديين، وزامل مولانا عبد المحمود أبّو  أمين عام هيئة شئون الأنصار، ورفيق دربه الدكتور محمد المهدي وغيرهم ممن  ضمتنا معهم قائمة التضامن الإسلامي في أعقاب انتهاء فترة اتحاد الانتفاضة  الشهير.. ترى أين كان الهندي عز الدين وقتها؟
* راهن صاحب القلم العاجز واللفظ البذيء على فشل صحيفة (اليوم التالي)  قبل صدورها، وسخر منها، وزعم أنها لن تطبع أكثر من سبعة آلاف نسخة، ولما  صدرت واكتسحت صحيفته في المحتوى وأرقام التوزيع طفق يكيد لها، وينسج حولها  الأكاذيب، ويسيء إلى رئيس تحريرها محاولاً إعاقة مسيرتها الناجحة، ولكن  هيهات!
* كيف يريد الهندي لصحيفة انحصر معدل توزيعها عند حدود 51 في المائة  (أمس) أن تنافس صحيفةً ملأت الدنيا وشغلت الناس وزاحمت (الانتباهة) في أقل  من ستة أشهر؟
* فرق يا إبراهيم!
آخر الحقائق
* سعيناً إلى الدكتور هاشم الجاز أمين عام المجلس القومي للصحافة وقتها،  وناشدناه أن يمنح صاحبنا استثناءً من الشروط الواجب توافرها فيمن يتولى  منصب رئيس التحرير ففعل، وليته لم يفعل!
* أراد ان يحول الصحيفة إلى مملكة خاصةٍ به فطردناه من المنصب بقرار حازمٍ من مجلس الإدارة.
* لم يغفر لنا إقصاءنا له من المنصب بقرارٍ قوي، صححنا به وضعاً مختلاً وخياراً خاطئاً، كلفنا الكثير من الجهد والعنت.
* أشهد الله أن القرار صدر من مجلس إدارة الصحيفة بلا أي تأثير ولا أدنى تدخل من أي جهة.
* لكن عقلية رئيس التحرير المخلوع صورت له أنه وقع ضحية مؤامرة، واتهم  المؤتمر الوطني، والدكتور نافع علي نافع، وجمال الوالي، ومحمد الشيخ مدني،  والعبيد أحمد مروح وآخرين بالمشاركة فيها لإبعاده عن المنصب الذي ما زال  يحن إليه حتى اللحظة.
* إذا أراد أن يعود إلى رئاسة التحرير فعليه أن يجهد نفسه ويكمل تعليمه!
* والجامعات على قفا من يشيل!
* نحمد له أنه انتقل من مرحلة التستر خلف أثواب النساء إلى المواجهة  المباشرة، بعد أن اختار أن يتدثر بثوب فاطمة ليسيء إلينا من وراء (حجاب).
* تعدى على مقالها، ودس فيه حروفاً منتنة، وعندما احتجت شتمها، وامتن عليها مدعياً أنه أطعمها وكساها وجعلها شيئاً مذكوراً!
* وصف الزميلين الأستاذين اسحق أحمد فضل وعثمان ميرغني بأنهما يمثلان  لاعبين من السنترليق، وأظن أنه يجهل الفرق بين منطقة الجزاء والمنطقة  الصناعية، لتواضع خلفيته الرياضية.
* الإعلام الرياضي أنبل من حروف الهندي.
* من يعملون فيه لا يعرفون التعدي على مقالات الآخرين، ولا يمارسون كبيرة الاختباء خلف حروف النساء.
* لن نعلق على تشبيهه للصحافة الرياضية بمكب النفايات، لكننا نقول فقط إن التشبيه له دلالات لم نكن نظن أنها ستفوت عليه.
* موسى الزومة وبلة جابر وضفر وأكرم وفاروق جبرة شباب أكارم ونبلاء، يكسبون قوتهم من عرق جباههم، وإساءة الهندي إليهم مردودة عليه.
* إن عاد عدنا لنرد عليه بما يستحق من سياط النقد حتى يرعوي ويعود إلى الجادة.
* لنا عودة إن كان في العمر بقية.
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*كفيت و وفيت
*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

عدم قراءته افضل



حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر
                        	*

----------


## العكادي الأصلي

*الهندي عز الدين صاحب قلم مؤثر ما في ذلك شك .. لكنه ..  نجرسي ومدعي ومغرور ولج دنيا الصحافة متسلقاً لم يتدرج بالخبرة التي ربما  أكسبته الأدب في حفظ الحقوق والزمالة والمهنية (التي يتمتع بها أصحاب مكب  النفايات في الصحافة الرياضية) .. شأنه شأن أي جاهل يعتقد الهندي أن الصحفي  الرياضي أقل درجة من رصفائه الذين يرهنون أقلامهم للسياسيين بالتذلل  والتملق .. أما فاطمة الصادق صاحبة مقولة ( لوفازالمريخ لا قدر الله ) فهي  لا تقل عنه في شئ (شبيهنا واتلاقينا )

*

----------


## KING1

*بالله عليكم اهذا صحفي ام سخفي
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الهندي عز الدين
؟
                        	*

----------

